
The Entrepreneurship Myth - transburgh
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/jan2008/sb20080123_809271.htm
======
aneesh
This isn't really that relevant to the high-tech entrepreneurship community.
It seems like it's targeted at entrepreneurs who start mom-and-pop shops. And
the article admits that too:

"So that means the odds that you make the Inc. 500 are 840 times higher if you
start a computer company than if you start a hotel or motel."

